# What is the cutoff time for Lyft to be on the daily summary



## Bobhopenut

Lets just say I start working every night for Lyft at midnight and I am doing Lyfts all morning long, what is the cutoff time for the last ride to show up on the daily driver summary? I get my daily driver summary every morning at 8:15 california time but I am just wondering what is the cutoff time that rides will show up on the daily summary. Thanks Bobhopenut


----------



## diggable

I've driven up to 3 AM, so far it's in the summary. I'm curious about it also.


----------



## LookyLou

4:59am daily and pay period ends Monday morning at 4:59am. Pay is usually deposited on Wednesday.


----------



## Bobhopenut

I just gave a ride this morning at 7:25am and then 45 minutes later it was on my daily summary. I am not sure what is going on. I don't care when it shows up, just that it shows up.


----------



## driveLA

the cut off time to get paid is 5am. 

i've started doing rides just before to make those extra dollars before the pay period ends on both uber and lyft.

uber cut off is 4am.

also ive taken rides that lasted until a few minutes after the cut off on both and gotten paid for them on that pay period.


----------



## Doodle

Bobhopenut said:


> I just gave a ride this morning at 7:25am and then 45 minutes later it was on my daily summary. I am not sure what is going on. I don't care when it shows up, just that it shows up.


That's strange. In my experience, it's 4:59am for Lyft. I have had rides that started before the cut off time and ended after 5am and still count as the day before in my summary.


----------

